# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Reset Chip for Samsung toner

## NiVa013

Καλησπέρα, δε ξέρω αν άνοιξα το θέμα στο σωστό μέρος αλλά πιστεύω πως σχετίζεται με τα ψηφιακά!
Θέλω να κάνω ανακατασκευή/αναγόμωση ένα toner της samsung, απλώς πρέπει να αλλάξω και το chip για να βλέπει ο εκτυπωτής ότι το toner είναι πλήρες. Το κόστος για το chip κυμαίνεται περίπου στα 10-15 ευρώ.
Κάθισα και σκέφτηκα όμως γιατί να αγοράσω καινούργιο και να μη το επαναπρογραμματίσω; Έψαξα και βρήκα ότι πιθανόν να είναι μια EEPROM μνήμη η οποία έχει 4 pin (+Vcc, +DATA, -DATA, GND). Κυκλοφορεί ένα κυκλωματάκι γελοίο το οποίο αποτελέιται απο την σειριακή θύρα του υπολογιστή σε συνδυασμό την USB για την παροχή των 5V.
Εγώ από φώτογραφίες που έχω δει στο διαδίκτυο είναι ότι το κάνουν ανάγνωση με το Ponyprog και το περιεχόμενο του είναι σε 16bit κώδικα.
Γνωρίζει κανένας τίποτα παραπάνω και αν ξέρει άμα γίνεται επαναπρογραμματισμός της; Πιθανόν να αγοράσω ένα καινύργιο chip ώστε να αντιγράψω/συγκρίνω τον κώδικα.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Vazaki

Ενδιαφέρον! 
Δεν ήξερα οτι υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα..
Νομιζα οτι όλα αυτά είναι μιας χρήσης

Περιμένουμε εξελίξεις με αγωνία...!!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Satcom

Υπάρχουν διάφορες προσεγγίσεις για αυτό το θέμα, πες και για πιο μοντέλο μιλάς.

----------


## NiVa013

Samsung M2825ND, μοντέλο toner MLT-116S/L (S=1200 pages, L=3000 pages).

----------

